# visa subclass 573



## nik8720

hi every one i am happy to be a part of this forum , to share all information .
i have applied 573 visa in jan 15 and i have not received any response from high commission , i really dont know what is going , last tym i called the high commission they told me your file is under final decision , what does it means . Now i think i have to deffer my course for next semester 

plz help what shold i do 

regards (


----------



## anonymous_8

nik8720 said:


> hi every one i am happy to be a part of this forum , to share all information .
> i have applied 573 visa in jan 15 and i have not received any response from high commission , i really dont know what is going , last tym i called the high commission they told me your file is under final decision , what does it means . Now i think i have to deffer my course for next semester
> 
> plz help what shold i do
> 
> regards (


Hi dear.. even i am in the same boat.I have applied for same in 2nd week of Jan,2015 alongwith my husband(he'll accompany me) but then we are unable to understand why there are so much delays in SVP which itself means fast processing.Then just before my batch start date,We were asked to get extension frm university.We were successful in getting extension letter but again no result frm embassy.After two weeks we got to know that now enbassy again wants us to take extension but this time univ. gave us defer letter for next sem. 
its 18th March today n we're still waiting.  
I juz hope. dis wait must nt go in vein. 
Well ,what abt you.. did u get any revert afterwards????plz share ur situation.thnx.


----------



## nik8720

hi

hope you are doing well , i have contacted many times to AHC but i have not got any positive response from them , i think you are lucky that they ve contacted you for extension , in my case they have not even did that , i ve got new eCOE from the uni my self , my friends got visa in 2 n 3 days it is really shocking and they applied after i did .

There is 1 more friend of mine he also applied with me but his file is not even allocated to visa officers . 
Just wanted to know have you got any interview call from them , it all about waiting n waiting ... really dont know wat shold i do .


----------



## anonymous_8

nik8720 said:


> hi
> 
> hope you are doing well , i have contacted many times to AHC but i have not got any positive response from them , i think you are lucky that they ve contacted you for extension , in my case they have not even did that , i ve got new eCOE from the uni my self , my friends got visa in 2 n 3 days it is really shocking and they applied after i did .
> 
> There is 1 more friend of mine he also applied with me but his file is not even allocated to visa officers .
> Just wanted to know have you got any interview call from them , it all about waiting n waiting ... really dont know wat shold i do .


Hi,
Yup.. we did recieve a call in feb.but they only spoke to my husband regarding his visa rejection 6yrs ago.And they only wanted to get sure on whether I being his wife is aware of his rejection or not as we got married last year.
We were expecting decision in feb itself but our consultancy told us that embassy is busy in visitor visa files for world cup.I hv seen on websites that some complex cases take more than normal processing times and maximum timeframe for embassy to give decision is 120 days for student visa.Someone told me 2-4 months so we are still in that timeframe,juz hoping to get the visa soon.But now my semester is also changed.I was to reach there in Feb end but now after defer letter,my course will start in august.So I am also worried whether embassy will still take alot of time or they'll give the decision by nxt month.by the way,When is your course starting now as per your new eCOE?


----------



## nik8720

i am also worried coz i have left my job because of education , even i have to reach there by august now i am going for my master program , according to info wat i have , you can apply for visa after 3 years if your visa was rejection . in ur case it is 6 years i think there wont be any problem . 

Even my consultancy said the same thing , i really don't know if it is true or not . anyways we can only wait for it . let see ...

But i really feel AHC should communicate n give some info to people whom so ever is waiting .


----------



## anonymous_8

yeah ... exactly...AHC should atleast communicate about the reason for delay and should tell how much more time is reauired for final decision.
Even I too din't join any job after marriage bcoz I was bsy in this complete file process otherwise I was working before marriage. 
well..stay connected with this thread and whenever u get ny revert frm AHC,do let us know.
Good luck!!


----------



## jot.sekhon56

*hi nikunj*

hi everyone i am baljot i applied on 27 jan2015 at vfs chandigarh under visa573 category.today i called the high commision and they were saying that visa officer has not been allocated to process my classes i have deffered my course to july session.


----------



## anonymous_8

hi,
its really a sigh of relief to hear from people suffering from same situation.My application was lodged in Jan first week and hv deffered my course too for July/August intake.waiting for new eCOE n still don't know about what's going on with my application at embassy.They don't revert anything to my consultancy.God bless us all.


----------



## jot.sekhon56

anonymous_8 said:


> hi,
> its really a sigh of relief to hear from people suffering from same situation.My application was lodged in Jan first week and hv deffered my course too for July/August intake.waiting for new eCOE n still don't know about what's going on with my application at embassy.They don't revert anything to my consultancy.God bless us all.


heya neha nikunj told you about me.i am his friend we applied on the same date.


----------



## nik8720

Hi
hope every one is keeping well !!!
have you got any update from AHC , i have not till yet , i have called them in 1st week of April , told me to wait for 2 to 3 week still waiting ...

My friend baljot got the visa yest he also filed visa with me on 27 jan 
anonymous_8 any update let know and share any new info 
that will be great help .

regards


----------



## anonymous_8

jot.sekhon56 said:


> heya neha nikunj told you about me.i am his friend we applied on the same date.


Heya..
many many congratulations to u dear.Happy to hear abt ur visa success.Plz do pray for us as well.
Good luck for the new journey


----------



## nik8720

got my visa grant today


----------



## user543

anonymous_8 said:


> Hi dear.. even i am in the same boat.I have applied for same in 2nd week of Jan,2015 alongwith my husband(he'll accompany me) but then we are unable to understand why there are so much delays in SVP which itself means fast processing.Then just before my batch start date,We were asked to get extension frm university.We were successful in getting extension letter but again no result frm embassy.After two weeks we got to know that now enbassy again wants us to take extension but this time univ. gave us defer letter for next sem.
> its 18th March today n we're still waiting.
> I juz hope. dis wait must nt go in vein.
> Well ,what abt you.. did u get any revert afterwards????plz share ur situation.thnx.


Hi Anonymous!! any progress in your case?? we are going thru same phase


----------

